# Arranging Christmas PCD



## midlands (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm about to order a 2011 135i convertible, and the more we thought about it, my girlfriend and I would really love to make a Christmastime trip out of it — from South Carolina back to Oakland, California.

Of course, the dates have to be really nailed down for this —*we're thinking of picking it up Fri 12/17 or Sat 12/18, then hitting various friends and family in a trip back across the country.

My questions are:

• Is it possible to nail down PCD dates this specifically?
• When should I order to get this? Anything specific I should ask for from the CA? Is now too early, or are they OK holding onto a car for a long time before delivery?


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

As I recall you won't and can't get a firm date for your PCD until your car is ready to be transported from the port. One of the guys from the PC will chime in and give you the facts. If you can be somewhat flexible a PCD is a great experience and the weather can be very nice in SC even in late December. Snow is almost out of the question and temps can be in the high 40s or low 50s with sunshine.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

You will need your dealer to find you a vehicle scheduled for production on week 42 or 43 . Any earlier or later and we will not be able to offer that week. We can only hold the vehicle for 4 weeks from the date it arrives at the port.

We are not open on Saturdays and neither is the plant. So you would be looking at 12/17. Friday's are obviously the most desirable and fill up first. I would have your CA submit a reservation once they have allocation for a vehicle that will be built in the time frame above for you to have the best chance of getting that day.

Obviously there are variables beyond our control that could push your vehicle out to a later date (i.e. delay in production or transportation). These aren't likely but do occur and could push your delivery date out. The bad thing is if it gets pushed out by a week, you won't be able to take delivery here until January as the plant is closed from 12/24 thru January 1st.

Hope that helps :thumbup:


----------



## midlands (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks so much for the advice! I'm actually thinking about doing PCD on Monday 12/13 instead — seems like it'll be easier to get the date, and it gives me extra time for a spectacular trip home.

Is that still a week 42/43 car I want for that date? I'm going to try ordering this weekend.

How reliable is this stuff? I would HATE to find it coming in after the new year, and I discover I have to get to SC and drive back home on boring interstates because I don't have much time...

Thanks again!


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

To be safe try and get a week 41 or 42 build if you want to come on 12/13. The schedules are usually pretty reliable. There's only a handfull of times through the year were there a delays (production, shipping, etc...). More than likely you would be ok.

Let me know if you need anything else.


----------

